# head trauma & seizures



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My husband got mad at my male dog Leo for chasing chickens and picked him up by the collar and started hitting him in the head :'( he seems okay but can it cause seizures or death? I'm so upset and scared ...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

your husband should be called in on animal abuse, there are much better ways to disipline a dog then hit it especially the way you just described. Thats one of the worst traits a human can have in my eyes. I dont know if it can lead to seizures , it would depend on how hard he was hit and what damage was done to the brain. The hitting on the head can lead to alot more issues harder to deal with , head shyness, agressiveness due to fear if anyone was to get mad at him again, alot of issues related to fear can arise when a dog is beat. However im sure you have seen dogs in shelters who have been through the works, abused neglected ect and they come out forgiving and loving in the end Dogs tend to forgive and forget thankfully , hopefully there was no damage done but now you know what your hubby is capable of and I wouldnt leave a dog alone with him JMO.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> My husband got mad at my male dog Leo for chasing chickens and picked him up by the collar and started hitting him in the head :'( he seems okay but can it cause seizures or death? I'm so upset and scared ...


UGH! Sometimes your posts scare me  Your husband is a brute for hitting a pup like that for simply chasing a bird. It's called PREY drive! You have mentioned before that your husband has issues with LEO and at one point he wanted to get rid of him because of his health issues. Sounds like he has a little anger issues......JMO!


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

:clap: a pitbull chasing another animal? since when do they do that? come on man really...btw its not in their blood is it? .... poor thing BTW lily is one of the most adorable dogs i have ever seen


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Take it to a vet, does your husband not know about this breed? You need to educate him fast, or loose him cause he abuses your animals IMO


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

It was so stupid too it was his fault the dog got out...I told him the dogs never leave the house without a leash and to not open the door I couldn't get them in their kennel yet...but of course he didn't listen and opened the door. Next time I told him I'm calling him in and getting a divorce...karmas a b because when we got in the house his tv somehow broke...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

He told me if I ever called him in to report animal abuse he'd kill my dog and tell them that the dog tried to attack him...-sigh-


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I voluntered in a animals shelter for many years , and because of people like that I had to work with hundreds of animals with aggressive and shy behaviors , and some were so damaged by what a person had done they had to be put down . Hitting a dog is never right , I mean yes I am guilty of tapping Izzo on the butt but never and I mean never will I or anyone ever hit her in the head . I am proud of you for telling him what you did , but please fo ryou and your dogs safety make sure he knows that you are serious and something will be dont the next time it happens . Dont ever leave her alone with him . I am sorry I tried staying away from this thread because I have never spoken to you before but I just wanted you to know the trauma that beating a dog can do , and Im sorry but what you said he did is beating your pup .. *smh*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> He told me if I ever called him in to report animal abuse he'd kill my dog and tell them that the dog tried to attack him...-sigh-


Im sorry for you , been there with guys like that. If that was the response I ever got from a guy I would choose my dog over the guy threatning to kill the dog thats low. I hope your pup is ok , I kinda felt bad for my 1st response thought ,maybe It was a bit harsh but this guy sounds like a clown. I hope you didnt take anything I said towards you I know you love your dogs , and hope you make the right decissions for the sake of your dogs here like if you have to leave for a weekend or day that maybe there are people on hand who can care for the dogs while you are away or a kennel that could take them in. Send your man here for us to 'talk ' to lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> He told me if I ever called him in to report animal abuse he'd kill my dog and tell them that the dog tried to attack him...-sigh-


That is NO man I'd want to be married to! What a scum bag!  So he would make up a story to make our breed once AGAIN look bad! He doesn't deserve those dogs!


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> That is NO man I'd want to be married to! What a scum bag!  So he would make up a story to make our breed once AGAIN look bad! He doesn't deserve those dogs!


lol true, now it got me thinking how many other people lied!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> He told me if I ever called him in to report animal abuse he'd kill my dog and tell them that the dog tried to attack him...-sigh-


Put a collar around him and smack him around and see how he likes it !!! Ditch him , if he doesnt care about your dog then he doesnt care about you . Mine would be out the door and gone if he ever said he was going to kill my girl . Im sorry your in this postion but she is a helpless animal and you need to be the one who stands up for her . Im sorry but this really upsets me to hear.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I asked would he ever do that to a 6 month old child? Then I think he got it because he offered to take Leo to the vet to make sure he's okay. But I called my parents and told them if it happens again they can expect me to move back home with 4 pets...


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I asked would he ever do that to a 6 month old child? Then I think he got it because he offered to take Leo to the vet to make sure he's okay. But I called my parents and told them if it happens again they can expect me to move back home with 4 pets...


:clap::clap::clap: Good 4 you ...=] and I would make him take leo , just so the vet can let him knnow from a professional standpoint what could happen


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I asked would he ever do that to a 6 month old child? Then I think he got it because he offered to take Leo to the vet to make sure he's okay. But I called my parents and told them if it happens again they can expect me to move back home with 4 pets...


you go girl! let him know the dog aint no accessory! hes family


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry but I would find a new husband! Seems like you have a ton of problems with him and personally I would not be with someone who was like that. I have had BF's in the past that did not like dogs or my breed and when I found that out they were out the door. I think it was you when I said if he has that big of an issue with the dogs then place them or find a new man. It is not worth a dog getting hurt or your marriage ending over a dog. Things like this will continue to happen because that is how he is, placing the dog to keep him safe is the best idea unless you are willing to end your marriage. Things will only continue to escalate and your husband has such little respect for you as to always give you crap over the dogs or be abusive of them..... you have bigger problems.
Sorry not my business but if you put it on the open forum you will get opinions.


----------

